# crank sensor



## twhisten (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 2008 mini cooper, basically base model, and the check engine light came on.
Mechanic hooked up computer and said crank sensor going bad.
Anybody ever dealt with this one? 
Is it a DIY type fix?
Thanx in advance for your input.


----------



## i 535 (Apr 3, 2014)

seems to be a fairly simple fix, if you know what youre doing atleast. Heres a little DIY i found for ya: http://www.motoringalliance.com/lib...nk-sensor-seal-replacement-103/#axzz2xrHNmx6H


----------

